# Can a sulcata have too much calcium?



## acrantophis (Apr 17, 2012)

My sulcata LOVES cuttlebone. Obsessed. She Will run to chomp it from my cautious fingers. I feed her grass, mazuri pellets, dandelion, pumpkin and some leafy vegetables She looks great and is robust. Should I offer it daily, weekly?


----------



## dmmj (Apr 17, 2012)

cuttle bone should be offered 24/7 you can't overdoes they pass what ever they don't need.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 17, 2012)

dmmj said:


> cuttle bone should be offered 24/7 you can't overdoes they pass what ever they don't need.


----------



## Madkins007 (Apr 18, 2012)

There are problems associated with too much calcium. The bones tend to become more brittle (they need the right balance of phosphorous to counteract this), key nutrients like magnesium and iron are being blocked by the calcium, and so forth. High blood calcium levels are also hard on the internal organs. The problems are increased if there is not enough UVB to help absorb the mineral, so more of it is dumped into the bloodstream.

I am NOT saying that these are likely in most situations, but if you are using a high-calcium diet and supplements (like cuttlebone) without a good balance of phosphorous, iron, etc., then there is a bit of a risk. The risk gets higher if the tortoise is dehydrated.

You cannot depend on the tortoise to regulate this on its own. Tortoises almost all come from areas where the available foods are low in nutrients and calories for at least a chunk of the year and they are programmed to take advantage of times of plenty by gorging themselves on it. 

So, bottom line- moderation is a almost always a good idea.


----------



## Jacob (Apr 18, 2012)

They use have cuttle bone 24/7 and calcium once or twice a week.


----------



## acrantophis (Apr 18, 2012)

Madkins007 said:


> There are problems associated with too much calcium. The bones tend to become more brittle (they need the right balance of phosphorous to counteract this), key nutrients like magnesium and iron are being blocked by the calcium, and so forth. High blood calcium levels are also hard on the internal organs. The problems are increased if there is not enough UVB to help absorb the mineral, so more of it is dumped into the bloodstream.
> 
> I am NOT saying that these are likely in most situations, but if you are using a high-calcium diet and supplements (like cuttlebone) without a good balance of phosphorous, iron, etc., then there is a bit of a risk. The risk gets higher if the tortoise is dehydrated.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the thorough reply! I was thinking along these lines. I ran an iguana rescue for 12 years. I found that calcium worked well in small sprinkled amounts. Metabolic bone diseases are common in rescues. They were always dehydrated and the heavy calcium powders would cause kidney issues. This is my first outdoor tortoise. Nothing beats the sun for reptile health!


----------



## Baoh (Apr 19, 2012)

Generally unlikely unless a deliberate effort to accomplish this was made. Many foods are relatively high in phosphorus, by the way, and different minerals can compete for receptors, but it is generally not a problem in terms of absorption as there are many sites present per intestinal cell. Blood calcium, when ample amounts are available, will be managed via calcitonin, parathyroid hormone, and vitamin D (with some lesser factors involved as well). In a hydrated animal, it is typically not something I would worry about. An exception might be if there is a large amount of calcium sand or dolomite grain laying around, as these could bind in the gut and present potential for increased risk of impaction. Cuttlebone is porous and dolomite powder is something I use to fortify plants for tortoises and not as a direct feed substance for tortoises. I keep no calcium sand or dolomite granules accessible, though.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Apr 19, 2012)

As long as the tortoise is well-hydrated, it's unlikely to be a problem...if you're still concerned, let your little buddy have a cuttlebone to gnaw on 3 days out of the week and 4 days w/o.

And feed plenty of cactus pads (some every other day is about right)...lots of fiber and calcium in those suckers!


----------



## Madkins007 (Apr 19, 2012)

Considering Boah's and Terry Allen Hall's replies, I want to clarify something. The main part of my earlier reply was directed to the title of the thread- "Can a sulcata have too much calcium". 

I TRIED to answer it by saying "Yes, but not in usual situations'. I see I missed my mark. Thanks guys for chiming up.


----------



## Baoh (Apr 19, 2012)

Madkins007 said:


> Considering Boah's and Terry Allen Hall's replies, I want to clarify something. The main part of my earlier reply was directed to the title of the thread- "Can a sulcata have too much calcium".
> 
> I TRIED to answer it by saying "Yes, but not in usual situations'. I see I missed my mark. Thanks guys for chiming up.



No worries. I think multiple perspectives make for a set of answers that can resonate with more people.


----------

